# C & C 27 Mk V [1984]



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C & C 27 Mk V [1984]*

I am racing the above boat on Lake Ontario. Are there others out there racing this boat with any success? Are there any level fleets around?


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

*C & C 27 Mk V [1984]*

Check out http://www.cc27association.com/ for information. I believe this association is near your area.


----------

